# MB 550 trap



## Bud Guidry (Feb 7, 2009)

have any of you had any experience with this trap. i'm seriously considering buying a dozen to try them out. my main concerns are using the double coil or the 4 coil. reference is made that the double coil would make a better fox trap but i'm also planning to use these for yotes and bobs also. maybe a half dozen of each?

i haven'ty found any source yet for parts besides pans and dogs, can you get extra jaws for this trap?

i like the looks of the 450 but it seems abit small in jaw diameter for cotyote and cats.

Bud


----------



## trapperbo (Mar 18, 2009)

I would go with four coiled even for fox, cause what happens if you do catch a big yote, or bob?


----------



## Bud Guidry (Feb 7, 2009)

just a bit concerned that the trap would break the leg bone on fox using four coiled. although the trap is OS i think it could be a bit overpowered with 4 coil for fox. i'll see what the rest here say and use that info to make a decision on the purchase

bud


----------



## trapperbo (Mar 18, 2009)

This year almost all of my k-9 traps will be four coiled.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I an strictly using MB 650 and Sterling MJ600's for coyotes. They are great traps. 4 coiled, laminated offset cast jaws, 3' chain with 3 swivels. They're a bit spendy but they do the job.

xdeano


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

The only time I use four coils is when the weather gets cold. I like the extra power for breaking through snow and frost conditions. besides that I don't believe the four coils are necessary. I hold a lot of coyotes in 1.65 Bridger's with #2 springs installed and pull outs are very rare. You need to look at what kind of weather you are going to be trapping in and go from there. You could get half of each like you said and see what works best for you.


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

I 4coiled a buch of my traps the northwood #3square jaws wont lay flat the off jaw is up 2" the other traps set ok I used them this year didnot like the 4 coils took most of them off,replaced the weak springs had very little trouble in cold but agree 4cs help in frozen conditions!! they hold the cats real good.cound not let a female go :roll:


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

I run quite a few 550's on my line.There is no need to 4 coil them.They have plenty of power to hold the largest coyote.I know around 50 yotes from this last season that will agree. :lol: Excellent trap!


----------



## Bud Guidry (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks for the info guys

Bud


----------

